# Springfield Ohio Tractor show June 5, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This will be the 3rd annual show at Young'd Jersey dairy. They expect over 100 tractors to be on display. Here is a link:

http://www.youngsdairy.com/tractorshow.htm


----------

